# Really good engine bay de-greaser?



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi,
I'm new, so please be gentle...

Can somebody please suggest a really good engine and engine bay de-greaser?
Ideally one I can buy in a 5 litre tub?

I've been using good old fasioned Gunk, which gets rid of the mess alright...but doesn't half stink!
...so what's everyone using?

...and where are you getting it from?

Many thanks...
Glen.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

megs apc or megs super degreaser 

these can be bought in gallons from alot of the approved traders here


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Megs Superdegreaser is what i use, usually 10:1 as its pretty strong, you get it in 1 Gallon containers, think its about £13


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Bilt Hamber surfex HD.
Top stuff, and non-toxic and biodegradable to boot.


----------



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

Are both of these good on very oily mess in the engine bay?

Not that mine are that messy...but I'd I'd like it to be able to clean up really bad oily deposits if required.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i believe so

if megs isnt cuting through the grease etc 
just use a stronger mix


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

AG Engine & Machine Cleaner , nice citrus smell no chemicals in it


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I used surfex to shift 35 year old transmission oil on my manta project. 
I'd say its more than up to the challenge! :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i wouldnt go for machine and engine cleaner

it is a ok product but runs out way to quick and isnt as strong as some of the products mentioned already


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

P21S total autowash - neat 

Autobrite Orange zest cleaner - strong mix

both awesome products


----------



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

Phil H said:


> Autobrite Orange zest cleaner - strong mix
> 
> both awesome products


How do you find it to use? And what would you class as a strong mix?

I'll admit to never having tried the orange based cleaners, fearing they wouldn't be as good as the likes of Gunk.


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

The best stuff bar none is AutoSmart G101 imho.

Have used and still got some of the megs range, and it doesnt get anywhere near.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive used Muck off Mountain bike cleaner and that works a treat also Fenwicks FS-1 mixed 50:50 with water...


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

rapidseven said:


> The best stuff bar none is AutoSmart G101 imho.
> 
> Have used and still got some of the megs range, and it doesnt get anywhere near.


what mix ratio did you use the g101 at ?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

To cut through proper oily mess, Gunk or Jizer are the products to go for.

For normal engine bay cleaning, ie. not that dirty, I use Megs Superdegreaser, Autosmart G101 and Autoglym Engine machine Cleaner.

The later three rinse off very nicely, then blow dry the bay, followed by a dressing of some sort of the plastics :thumb:


----------



## pamibarry (Jan 9, 2008)

Give this link a viewing, this stuff is really good. Excellent at cleaning up your alloys as well. Really high dilution rates as well

http://www.astralcsl.com/product.do?product=38349


----------

